# Autoblog



## Xaroxa (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Autoblog vom Charakter meiner Seite, zeigt nichts an. Muß man da irgendwelche Einstellungen ändern? oder liegt es an was anderen? Mfg Xaroxa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trumar (18. November 2008)

auch meins seit mehreren tagen. mein char wird jedoch upgedated.


----------



## Marcel1201 (18. November 2008)

Jup, same problem


----------



## Ocian (18. November 2008)

Ich gebe es direkt weiter, kann aber noch keine Zeitangabe mache und bitte euch um etwas Gedult.


----------



## R3DD3VIL (18. November 2008)

Den schliess ich mich hier mal an. Mein letzter Autoblog ist vom 11.11.2008. Ab da geht nix mehr. Net das die Narren da bei euch eingezogen sind und den stecker gezogen haben ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
R3DD3VIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrdara (18. November 2008)

10.11.08 bei mir...

Net, daß ich oberscharf drauf wär, aber dennoch wäre es schön, wenn das Teil auf WotLK angepasst würde.


----------



## Heavenstorms (19. November 2008)

letzter upload 11.11.2008

wenn ich den manuellen upload benutze kommt immer folgende fehlermeldung:


Manueller Upload

Falls du World of Warcraft unter Linux oder MAC spielst, kannst du ï¿½ber dieses Formular deinen Charakter in den Herold eintragen.

Vorraussetzung:
Damit die entsprechenden Daten von World of Warcraft ausgelesen werden, benï¿½tigst du unser Addon BLASCProfiler, das du hier herunterladen kannst und anschlieï¿½end in Dein World of Warcraft Verzeichnis entpackst.

Download BLASCProfiler:
BLASCProfiler.zip (FTP) | BLASCProfiler.zip (HTTP)
Version: 2.8.3

Anleitung:
Wï¿½hle ï¿½ber das Formular unten deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus, diese findest du in deinem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhï¿½lst, das die ï¿½bertragung abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigrï¿½ï¿½e lï¿½nger dauern.

Tipp:
Die Standard-Version des BLASCProfiler liest die gleichen Werte aus, wie Blizzards WoW-Arsenal fï¿½r die Charaktere bereits bereitstellt. Um dies im Profiler zu ï¿½ndern, ï¿½ffne die Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" mit einem Text-Editor, beispielsweise dem Notepad. Suche dann nach den folgenden Zeilen am Anfang der Datei:

ConfigDefault ={
	["ScanEquip"]=1,
	["ScanSkills"]=1,
	["ScanTalents"]=1,
	["ScanRecipes"]=1, 
	["ScanFactions"]=1,
	["ScanInventory"]=nil,
	["ScanBank"]=nil,
	["ScanGold"]=nil,
}


Wenn du beispielsweise dein Inventar, Gold und den Bank-Inhalt hochladen willst, setze die entsprechenden "nil"-Werte auf "1", speichere die Datei und starte World of Warcraft.

ï¿½brigens, wenn Ihr Euch auf buffed.de registriert und einloggt, kï¿½nnt Ihr Euren Charakter jetzt auch mit dem manuellen Upload Eurem mybuffed-Profil zuordnen.



MDB2 Error: connect failed 

gruss heaven


----------



## Technocrat (19. November 2008)

Seit Wochen funktioniert der mybuffed Autoblog nicht mehr und das ist echt schade, wo man jetzt doch wie wild levelt...


----------



## daedadu (19. November 2008)

Auch mein letztes Update des Bloghs liegt Tage zurück. 

Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## Kindara (20. November 2008)

Spielt einfach WAR - denke mal das funktioniert besser. 
War blasc nicht ursprünglich nen Projekt der Leute, die damals die allerersten DAOC Serverstats erzeugt hatten, also auf vanen.info? Ich unke einfach mal rum...


----------



## Friesenork (20. November 2008)

Bei mir geht auch schon seit längerem kein Autoblog. Seit dem 11.11.08...scheint ja irgendwas passiert zu sein an dem Tag das es seitdem nicht mehr geht...


----------



## Vardash (20. November 2008)

bei mir wurde ebenfalls seit dem Mittwoch, 12. November 2008 nichts mehr hinzugefügt


----------



## Xanthippchen (20. November 2008)

Das Problem ist auf jeden Fall bekannt und ist auch schon in Arbeit. Ein wenig Geduld bitte noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatinus (20. November 2008)

@ Xanthippchen
Hast du vielleicht eine dunkle Vergangenheit? Ich spiel mal ganz diskret auf einen früheren Job als GM an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Scherz*


----------



## Technocrat (20. November 2008)

Kindara schrieb:


> Spielt einfach WAR - denke mal das funktioniert besser.



Was habt ihr WARler eigntlich für Minderwertigkeitskomplexe, das ihr in JEDEM Forum euren Spam ablaßt?


----------



## Sutosal (21. November 2008)

Nur pro forma vermelde ich hiermit dass auch mein Autoblog nicht funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatthiasDammes (21. November 2008)

Mein letzter Eintrag ist auch vom 10.11. und dieser ist noch nicht mal korrekt.
An dem Tag soll ich angeblich laut blog 70 geworden sein, allerdings kommt das ca. 1 monat zu spät.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: mir fällt grad noch ein das seit der Blog nicht mehr geht auch die Spielzeit nicht mehr aktuallisiert wird. Bei keinem Spiel soweit ich das beobachten konnte.


----------



## Forlong (25. November 2008)

Da der Autoblog nun schon seit fast 2 Wochen nicht funktioniert und auch keine neuen Charaktere eingebunden werden, fände ich es angebracht, das die verantwortlichen Programmierer uns mit aktuellen Informationen versorgen, die über Floskeln wie "wir kennen das Problem und arbeiten daran" hinausgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (25. November 2008)

hey leute,

ich willte mal fragen warum ich auf einmal keine autoblogs mehr bekomme. Meine Charakter in der Anzeige werden ja aktualiesiert. Aber wie gesagt es werden keine autoblogs mehr geschrieben.

Was kann ich tun?

P.S.: Ich ahbe die Autoblog funktion aktiviert.^^


----------



## Firefoot (26. November 2008)

Autoblog funzt seit dem Add-On nur sporadisch - und nicht für Add-On Content sowie Beruf Schriftgelehrter.
Und mein Jäger is gestern 72 geworden - ca. 21:30 hochgeladen - bis jetzt keine Charakteraktualisierung....

Michael


----------



## Ichname (29. November 2008)

Joa meiner funzt auch net....aber wie es aussieht funktioniert er bei fast keinem
und mit dem nächsten update wird es sicher behoben sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (29. November 2008)

bei mir auch: letzter eintrag 12.11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olos (1. Dezember 2008)

Genauso abschaffen wie den Bosskill-Counter, funktioniert ja genauso schlecht bzw. momentan gar nicht. Dann jammert auch keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lebies (6. Dezember 2008)

Ebenfalls letzter Eintrag 11.11.2008.
Char und Items weren aber aktualisiert.


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß - die Resonanz kommt etwas spät. Wir haben recht viele Projekte gleichzeitig in Arbeit (das ist nicht zu ändern) und die Datenbankumstellung hat einige Bereiche der Seite mit betroffen - unter anderem auch die Autoblogs. Das Script für die Autoblogs ist fast fertig angepasst und beinhaltet dann auch Achievements. Es ist zur Zeit aber noch deaktiviert - vor allem auch wegen der Lag-Analyse, weil die Datenbank ab und zu hängt. Habt bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Frankyb (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke Zam für die Antwort.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch.
Was passiert mit den Infos von den Char's die weiterhin übertragen werden.
Also Ruf,Berufe oder sonstige änderungen.
Werden die Daten die seit dem 11.Novenber nicht mehr aktualiert worden sind nachgeblogt oder sind sie verloren?

MFG

Frankyb


----------



## Xmasman (10. Dezember 2008)

wäre gut wenns bald mal wieder geht.
hoffe auch die daten sind irgendwie enthalten, den mit dem autoblog hattet ihr erst in tbc noch kräftig werbung gemacht und man konnte gut verfolgen wann man was geschafft hat.

wird das erreichen von achievment auch im autoblog vorhanden sein? Oder das clearen von Instanzen?


----------



## Xmasman (13. Dezember 2008)

hmm hätte lieber das mit dem autoblog anstatt die achievments und andere neue features...
kommt aber erst nächstes jahr wieder oder?


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2008)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Danke Zam für die Antwort.
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch.
> Was passiert mit den Infos von den Char's die weiterhin übertragen werden.
> ...



Das würde ein tierisches Chaos geben - Dann beschweren sich wieder Leute "LOL ich hab das alles doch garnicht heute erst gemacht!!!! SKANDAL!!!" - wenn der Autoblog wieder anläuft, werden die bisherigen Sachen nicht mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## Frankyb (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar schade das alles alte verloren geht,aber aus eurer sicht vist es verständlich.

Hauptsache der Autoblog läuft bald wieder.

MFG

Franky


----------



## Flyhard (16. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es denn eine Schätzung, wann wir wieder das AutoBlog bekommen?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. Dezember 2008)

will auch wieder den Autolog haben , hat mir sehr gefallen^^


----------



## GothicSith (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab zu Nikolaus mit gerechnet. Aber vielleicht wird's ja zu Weihnachten was. Abwarten und 'nen Schokonikolaus knabbern. ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2008)

Good News! 

Der Autoblog läuft nun wieder - wir haben das erste Update aber auf alle Daten ab dem 15.12 also Winterhauchfest-Start beschränkt. Ab jetzt wird der AO wieder wie gewohnt eingetragen. 

Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Marcel1201 (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem Autoblog wird was falsches angezeit.

"Mein Schamane Atarium hat die Erfolge und errungen. Weiterhin erlangte er neue Kenntnisse in der Verzauberkunst und beherrscht nun die Herstellung von Schild - Schildblock und Stiefel - Gewandtheit. Er hat heute zum ersten Mal Titanstahlknochenzermalmer angelegt."

Ich bin Alchi, komisch nicht war

Das was stimmt ist der letzte Satz. Und der erste Satz hört sich auch etwas merkwürdig an.

Falsche Zuweisung?


----------



## SchuKaRoi (20. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt funktioniert zwar die Autoblogfunktion wieder, aber die Erfolge werden nicht angezeigt:


Neues von Schukaroi [Autoblog]
Samstag, 20. Dezember 2008 - 00:55 | Kategorie: Autoblog
Mein Schurke Schukaroi hat die Erfolge und errungen.


----------



## Olos (21. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man aus einem Chat die verlinkten Berufe anklickt und sich das Berufe-Fenster öffnet mit den angezeigten Gegenständen, die der Beruf "kann", dann werden diese im Autoblog als neu erlernt angezeigt, was natürlich quatsch ist.


----------



## Gortil (21. Dezember 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Autoblog wird was falsches angezeit.
> 
> "Mein Schamane Atarium hat die Erfolge und errungen. Weiterhin erlangte er neue Kenntnisse in der Verzauberkunst und beherrscht nun die Herstellung von Schild - Schildblock und Stiefel - Gewandtheit. Er hat heute zum ersten Mal Titanstahlknochenzermalmer angelegt."
> 
> ...




Bei mir Stand genau das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was noch sehr strange ist: "...hat die Erfolge und errungen"
Ja welche denn? hatte davon jetzt schon 2 Einträge im Autoblog aber ohne angezeigte erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## halloween20 (21. Dezember 2008)

der autoblog erfasst anscheinend berufe von leuten die ihre beruf gelinkt haben weil dieser dann für einen selber ja auch wie ganz normal angezeigt wird als würde man den beruf selber können


----------



## Foydelija (22. Dezember 2008)

Also nachgebloggt wird nicht? Ist ja ne Menge passiert seit dem 11.11.08. Sind die ganzen Daten nun futsch?

Mein Blog hat erst heute wieder begonnen anzuzeigen, allerdings nur mit meinem Todesritter. Sind die Daten für die anderen Chars verloren?

LG Foy


----------



## Ocian (22. Dezember 2008)

Foydelija schrieb:


> Also nachgebloggt wird nicht? Ist ja ne Menge passiert seit dem 11.11.08. Sind die ganzen Daten nun futsch?



Dieser Post hier sollte deine frage klären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Der Autoblog läuft nun wieder - wir haben das erste Update aber auf alle Daten ab dem 15.12 also Winterhauchfest-Start beschränkt. Ab jetzt wird der AO wieder wie gewohnt eingetragen.
> 
> Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Marcel1201 (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bins nochmal, und mein Schamane ist immer noch Alchi,

was hat das dann in meinem Blog zu suchen:

Neue Rezepte in Lederverarbeitung:
- Reisetasche des Trappers
- Wildschuppenbrustplatte
- Frostbalgbeinrüstung
- Klingenstoßbrustplatte
- Eisschuppenbeinrüstung
- Nachtschockkapuze
- Gamaschen der Eingeweidestöße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (22. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit scheint der BLASC Profiler, die Berufe einem Charakter zuzuordnen die man mal per Handelschannel aufgerufen hat.
An dem problem wird bereits gearbeitet.


----------



## LordBowser (22. Dezember 2008)

hab noch nicht herausgefunden worans liegt.. aber mein autoblog tuts noch immer nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sogar blasc neu installiert usw.. aber nüx bisher *sniff*


----------



## ZAM (22. Dezember 2008)

LordBowser schrieb:


> hab noch nicht herausgefunden worans liegt.. aber mein autoblog tuts noch immer nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Char wurde seit dem 10.12 nicht mehr aktualisiert - dementsprechend sind auch keine Daten für den AB vorhanden. Die werden erst seit Start des Winterhauchfestes wieder berücksichtigt.

Schick mir bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\[Dein Accountname]\SavedVariables\  (nicht die gleichnamige Datei mit der Endung .bak) an zam@buffed.de mit Link auf diesen Thread hier.

An die Mitleser: Schickt mir bitte jetzt nicht preventiv diese Datei - ich fordere sie in Einzelfällen an, damit wir mögliche Probleme GLOBAL lösen können - Einzelsupport ist nicht möglich.


----------



## LordBowser (22. Dezember 2008)

oki, danke erstmal für die schnelle hilfe ^^
datei ist gerade eben an dich rausgegangen..


----------



## LordBowser (22. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dein Char wurde seit dem 10.12 nicht mehr aktualisiert - dementsprechend sind auch keine Daten für den AB vorhanden. Die werden erst seit Start des Winterhauchfestes wieder berücksichtigt.






hierzu möcht ich noch anmerken das ich trotz der probleme mit blasc (bzw mit dem nicht funktionierenden autoblog) das programm sporadisch im hintergrund laufen hatte. auch nach dem 10.12 und sogar gestern abend noch.
fällt mir gerade mal so auf... ich meine: auch wenn keine neuen items, rezepte usw erfasst wurden müsste es doch immerhin möglich sein den stufenanstieg meines mainchars bowser und meines dk´s zu verfolgegn da ich diese chars fast täglich spiele atm. aber nich mal der stufenanstieg wird mehr angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entgegen der meinung vieler user bin ich nach wie vor bekennender fan des autoblogs und finde es schade das es nich so recht funzt atm. naja, vllt hat ja die auswertung meiner lua - datei irgendwas ergeben sofern sie den zam denn erreicht hat.

ich hab leider nix mehr gehört und werde wohl erstmal ohnbe blasc weiterzocken...

hope you´ll fix this soon!

many greezas vom hunter bowz


----------



## Manacia (26. Januar 2009)

Und wie ist das nun mit den nicht angezeigten Erfolgen? Habe zwar schonmal eine Anzeige gehabt, aber in letzter Zeit steht immer das gleiche bei mir, wie es meine Vorgänger bereits beschrieben haben.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2009)

Sie hat mich erreicht :-) 
Die Lua war aber OK, das Problem liegt wohl beim Script auf dem Server, das die Auswertung der LUA-Dateien vornimmt. Wir prüfen das bereits.

Ich habe dir aber eben nochmal eine Anfrage geschickt. 

Nochmal als Hinweis an alle: Einzelsupport ist bei diesen Charakter-Sachen nicht möglich. Wir sind aber Dankbar über jeden Hinweis und Reaktionen bei Rückfragen, so können wir eventuelle Probleme global beheben was allen Nutzern zu Gute kommt. 



LordBowser schrieb:


> entgegen der meinung vieler user bin ich nach wie vor bekennender fan des autoblogs und finde es schade das es nich so recht funzt atm. naja, vllt hat ja die auswertung meiner lua - datei irgendwas ergeben sofern sie den zam denn erreicht hat.


----------



## Dr.Tee (20. Juni 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert der Autoblog auch nicht ... Ist da wieder was nicht in Ordnung allgemein? Oder liegt ess an mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (20. Juni 2009)

also ich hab am 03.06.09 den letzten autoblog bekommen. fiel mir aber auch nur auf, weil die visitenkarte eines twinks absolut nicht mehr stimmte ...


----------



## Dr.Tee (20. Juni 2009)

Hmm komisch. Mein letzter ist von 2007. Aber spiel jetzt auch erst wieder seit 6 Tagen. Aber Lvlups und Erfolge alles schon gehabt. Wird aber leider nicht geblogt :/


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2009)

Dr.Tee schrieb:


> Hmm komisch. Mein letzter ist von 2007. Aber spiel jetzt auch erst wieder seit 6 Tagen. Aber Lvlups und Erfolge alles schon gehabt. Wird aber leider nicht geblogt :/



Führe mal die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis aus.
Seit 2007 gabs schon einige Patches - auch vom Profiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (21. Juni 2009)

also ein update von BLSC brachte bisher auch keine Lösung.

Autoblogs gibt's keine und die Visitenkarteneinträge sind auch uralt.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> Autoblogs gibt's keine und die Visitenkarteneinträge sind auch uralt.



Ganz natürlich, wenn der Charakter nicht aktualisiert wird. Visitenkarten und Autoblog orientieren sich bzw. können sich nur an deinen übertragenen Char-Daten orientieren/die Daten nutzen. Die letzte Aktualisierung war am 01.06.  Wir haben seitdem aber nichts am Grundsystem zur Aktualisierung der Daten geändert. Hast du etwas geändert an Installation, neuer Software oder Patches? WoW irgendwo anders hin verschoben? etc.


----------



## Kimbini (22. Juni 2009)

nein, keine änderungen ... werde mal blasc deinstallieren und dann neu aufspielen, vielleicht ist ja doch intern irgendwas durcheinander.


----------



## Kimbini (22. Juni 2009)

nur mal zur info: das komplette deinstallieren und wiederaufspielen brachte die lösung.


----------



## Dr.Tee (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe natürlich alles frisch installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Charakterdaten werden anscheinend auch übertragen, da mein Char jetzt mit Level 73 angezeigt wird. Nur geblogt wird es leider nicht :/
Habe BLASC jetzt deinstalliert und nochmal heruntergeladen. Davor habe ich im Programme-Verzeihnis noch die Überbleibsel gelöscht. Sollt eich da auch noch was aus dem WOW Ordner löschen?

Ich habe es jetzt zumindest wieder frisch installiert und hoffe, dass es jetzt funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----

Oh, jetz tgeht es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich bleibt es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (1. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen :-)

Auch ich habe ein Problem mit den Autoblog.
Das letzte Updat e wurde bei mir am 28.Mai gemacht.
auch die Chars sind nichtmehr aktuell.
Habe einen neuen begonnen doch erscheint er nicht in meiner liste.

da ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, hoffe ich auf eine lösung :-)

Danke mal


----------

